# Where I can get that keyboard video game that we played in our childhood?



## RageshAntony (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi , During my childhood , I played a video game console(!!) which is in the form of a keyboard with catridge slot on it. The package cover printed with some windows 3.0 like file explorer images. 

That catridge contains some games and apps!!!. It labled as 48 in 1 . 

The games or Mario Bros , hurdles , triple jump etc

I remembering that it had GW-BASIC which is  a compiler for BASIC programming language  , a music composing app with blue background and animated feather pen 

Also a text editor !!

I programmed using GW-BASIC in it. Also composed music
.
Now I want to try it back.

I searched internet but can't find that exact model which had this GW-BASIC because that models contains ROMs with games only.

Please tell me that model name of that video game console if you figured it out.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 27, 2020)

I know this an old thread but did you find it? I suddenly got interested in retro computers a few days back and I remembered I used to own something similar. I don't remember the model name or anything.


----------

